# Feral cock



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

So, he’s only a little feral- he’s actually pretty friendly considering someone left him at the visitors center in the middle of town for about a week.... wasn’t sure where else to post this. 

I’m working to build some trust, but any suggestions that will make this any faster/easier appreciated! One of the ladies that works here felt bad for him and asked my husband about it, and he volunteered us.  Pretty little banty fella. He’s like a tiny RIR crossed with a splash Serama. Kinda! Friendly enough still he gets close for treats but not close enough to touch- juuuust out of reach.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

And gotten comfortable enough to start grooming within a parking space or so of me, so I’m confident it’s not a lost cause yet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If he roosts in one of the buildings at night might be the best chance for getting him.

The other would be to get a live trap and put another bird in there to entice him in.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh yeah! We were discussing how to catch him, and decided to bring a crate with a hen, some more soldier worms (found a love there) and see what we can do! 
We almost got him to hop in my back window earlier but not quite. 
He’s clearly been taken care of until recently, he appears in good health at least, and he will still come almost within arm’s reach. Sadly he is the 3rd ‘set’ of chickens that have been dumped off just in town! Which is crazy when literally 5 mins away is outside of town in any direction. I guess they hoped someone would find them? I don’t know. I don’t get it. 

As for where he’s roosting- your guess is almost as good as mine! There is some brush/shrubbery/young trees screening the house behind the center, lots of thicket there. There are also a few outdoor structures in their back yard, and a couple around the old visitors center too. It ALSO sits beside a park that includes some picnic shelters. But, maybe tonight one of us can watch to see where he goes and get him after dark. 

I really like this guy. His look and everything is really cool- he has to be either half or full Serama. His carriage, with that tail touching his head..... that deep V and upright wings. Has to be. We haven’t even heard the first noise out of him either.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Here are a couple better edits of him too. Mayne [mention]danathome [/mention] can weigh in on his Serama-like look?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't get it. People don't usually just dump Seramas because they are in demand by others. One of the few chickens that can be kept in the home when they're not allowed to have chickens.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I don’t either. So he’s gonna be getting a new home with us today if we have any say in the matter! 
When hubbs asked me to bring the treats to him at work at 7:30 I knew the roo must be something special... all we can guess is they either had too many and either left him or he went off to find his own flock...? No chickens being kept anywhere nearby that we know of though, at least not outside. No clue, Robin. He’s a cute little cuss though, and even if we aren’t his forever home he shouldn’t be too hard to find one for. Fingers crossed anyway.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This ought to be a fun scene. Adult humans trying to round up a bird that doesn't want to be caught. Especially one as quick and agile as he is.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Right? Always an adventure! Hahaha 
I honestly don’t know how much trouble he will give us. He acts like he almost wants to be caught.... but not quite. He seems friendly enough, or he wouldn’t have been as close as he was, even with treats. Or when he startled he might have acted aggressive or something- but none of that whatsoever. It’ll be interesting- I’ll keep you posted!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You know I'll be watching and waiting for your success. Because you will succeed.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Looks like full serama to me; especially the tail. I can vouch for the fact that being a serama will not insure against being dumped by a ___owner. How big is he, though there are many serama out there as big as silkies?*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I would place him around class b/c area for size; slightly larger in the body than my Chip, but not as big as Tiny either. (Tiny isn’t even a year old yet so he’s still filling in.) So a bit on the larger side but the second visit after looking at him some more I agree he has to be full Serama. 

Now the the exciting part; he actually escaped from the ppl who live behind the center, who were supposed to be taking him to their farm as a favor to a friend. However. They only have full size chickens and he said flat out his “rooster would probably kill him and if we can catch him we can have him.”

Hubbs has been keeping an eye on him thru the day, and we are meeting up there again at 7. He def liked Jackie, but also tried to mount her first thing which she was having none of, and in the commotion he slipped away. He’s a fast one too!  

So we are going with the find the roost method tonight.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> I would place him around class b/c area for size; slightly larger in the body than my Chip, but not as big as Tiny either. (Tiny isn’t even a year old yet so he’s still filling in.) So a bit on the larger side but the second visit after looking at him some more I agree he has to be full Serama.
> 
> Now the the exciting part; he actually escaped from the ppl who live behind the center, who were supposed to be taking him to their farm as a favor to a friend. However. They only have full size chickens and he said flat out his “rooster would probably kill him and if we can catch him we can have him.”
> 
> ...


*The roost method is best and hopefully you won't have a hard time finding it. Too big serama carry genes for small serama should you decide to breed him.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, now you know his backstory. I wonder why he didn't return home after escaping being moved.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Well, now you know his backstory. I wonder why he didn't return home after escaping being moved.


*If I'm reading it right, the rooster came to them from a friend and they were going to take him to their farm. It would seem they had not had he rooster very long so the rooster never learned where "home" is.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I really don't know how to interpret what she said. But what you said makes sense on why he didn't return home.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

danathome said:


> *If I'm reading it right, the rooster came to them from a friend and they were going to take him to their farm. It would seem they had not had he rooster very long so the rooster never learned where "home" is.*


Bingo- what he said! Apparently I typed this last night without posting——

This was the first day they were just bringing him to their house before they went to the farm; so they say anyway! Idk. We went at 6:30 but couldn’t find him anywhere; there are a TON of little sheds and porches and trees and thicket right there, so really could be anywhere...

Day two begins now...


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Bingo- what he said! Apparently I typed this last night without posting——
> 
> This was the first day they were just bringing him to their house before they went to the farm; so they say anyway! Idk. We went at 6:30 but couldn’t find him anywhere; there are a TON of little sheds and porches and trees and thicket right there, so really could be anywhere...
> 
> Day two begins now...


*As a teacher I have had decades of deciphering student work. Yours was easy compared to what some junior high students wrote!*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

4 HOURS LATER......






Success! We finally cornered him against a fence and behind a thorny bush- not fun for any of us but hubbs grabbed him anyway! 

He is resting with some water now, and we are getting another cage to use for the next few days. (If the lady had brought back our dog crate the big rooster went home with her in, we wouldn’t need to buy anything- an XL dog crate for a Serama is more than enough for a temporary coop!  But alas..... no.) 

So anyway, gonna work w him for a week or two and see how he settles and go from there. Pics later. He’s pretty!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> 4 HOURS LATER......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*If you are going to tame him, work with him while you have another tame bird. This is very calming to a bird being tamed and he will settle down much faster. I've also found that working with a bird right away while the surroundings are strange to the bird helps. Birds usually realize you're not going to hurt them so you are safer than the unknown surroundings. GOOD LUCK.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I knew you'd not rest until he was in good hands. Congratulations to you and hubs for sticking with it.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Thanks! He’s really a very pretty guy. Jmo. Idk if that equals show quality but I like him, and that’s all that truly matters. 

The other boys are having a fit at the intruder crowing, and he is adjusting to captivity again. He escaped during our first transfer at the house too, but we did it in a closed garage!  Caught him again, and he will likely also end up with the big chickens and stuff- they are really interested in him. That’s a first! They dislike our other boys. Anyway, here’s a closer pic. 

















He has really pretty dark reddish orange eyes, and I think he will come around with some work, at least partway. 

He acts like he wants company- even of the human sort- but simply cannot trust right now. He’s been chased by a bunch of people and dogs and people with dogs, groundhogs, squirrels, you name it! I can’t blame him. 

Dan- excellent advice. We observed that very thing when we brought Jackie with us to tempt him into being caught.... it might have worked if it had been less crowded. Hubbs said it has been deserted for weeks- now that we try to do this.... ha. You know. Anyway. Long day! He’s captive.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He's safe now. He's liable to end up like Chip following every move you make. I wonder how that would work out.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Most definitely a serama. You may find that friend of the past owner may have tamed him. It would be interesting to know the why of his being given away. If he has a loud crow, that would be my guess. Many serana have a tolerable to being less that a normal talking voice crow to being mute. Pablo's father was mute. Pablo's crow is just background noise that's easy to just dismiss.*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

He does have a distinct crow- it’s pretty silly but it’s not quiet either. Especially not compared to Chappie.... Chappie has the tiniest squeak of a crow, we just love it cause it’s so funny.  
And yep, he is Serama 100%- the more he has perked up the past day or two the more it shows. He’s a pretty thing. 

From what we were told, he wasn’t getting along with whatever chickens the people already had or had raised with him; kinda unclear. They were vague on the why, but implied they were taking him as a favor to their farm. 
I will say he ran like his tail was on fire anytime either of them came on their back porch. Whether from trying to catch him and therefore chasing him etc or what, he did NOT like them. Me he would come toward the sound of my specific voice already, so I’m not sure. 

He will come around I think. He’s had a hard long week and he has every right to still be nervous and dislike us for the moment too. 

Just glad we have a happy ending here. Not ending. Beginning. Maybe. Something!!


Edit- we are going to have to trim the tip of his beak tomorrow; not only is it needle sharp- I’m sure to his benefit recently, but not now- but it is so long he actually spears things and they get stuck on it... 
we don’t know if he was 100% indoors and then escaped and made his way outdoors the past bit or what. Really unclear but hey, works for our benefit!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Loose rooster, Silly crow


We ended up catching this little Serama rooster and bringing him home. He had gotten loose and the owners/not owners said if we could catch him we could have...




youtube.com





Serama crowing.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's isn't quite the ear splitter my little Shoester would let go with. 

I'm looking forward to his new adventures and how he fits in with the rest of the herd.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Nah, Chip still has him beat. By a lot. But it’s a funny one for sure! 

He’s an... explosive chicken!  He’s either ok and being normal and/or calm, or he’s exploding and moving in 10 directions at once. That is possible right? Sure seems like it!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh, this could be fun. I hope it's the new digs and not his personality.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*I don't remember which one is Chappie, but if he is immature, his crow is likely to change and may become louder.*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Chappie is the name we gave the little Serama roo you gave us/Tristan. He’s such a quirky little thing, and those frizzled feathers starting to curl back around his neck are just the best! Doesn’t seem to be anywhere else yet, just the neck, but could that be an age/length of the feather sort of reason? Or do you think he will pick up some more? You know I know very little about these specialized genetics. I understand the theory and planning- but I also understand reality expresses things quite differently sometimes. He crows off to one side too. But then so did Charlie and Tiny at first too! They are just trying so darn hard! Adorable. 

Robin- funny thing is he hasn’t tried to hurt either of us in the least. Run from us yes but even when cornered did not try to come after us at all. I think he just got practiced at that whole ‘I’m a statue. I’m a statue. I’m a statue..... IM NOT A STATUE ANYMORE!!!!” Lol. You know the bit. You have quail.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL Oh yes, this new boy is going to keep us all entertained with his antics.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Chappie's voice will change until he is about 4-5 months old, but hopefully not a lot louder. As to his curled neck feathers, I disagree with the research done so far. Yes, there are frizzle genes, but I believe there are other genes that modify. Chappie is an example; no frizzle gene but he does have the modifying gene/s. I've had a number of serama like Chappie that had curly feathers here and there, but mostly smooth normal feathers.*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> LOL Oh yes, this new boy is going to keep us all entertained with his antics.


Yes. Yes he is. 

He looks a lot like our big boy Quack did in coloring and mannerisms, so that’s kind of nice too. My big girls are going to have to kick his butt a little I think before everyone settles in, so that will be fun to see.... big is relative of course, and we will be clipping his beak this afternoon before anything else. He barely poked one yesterday and she was bleeding- like a little needle. 

He was watching so closely when I calmly backed her away from him and she was letting me. He will come back around I think. Or just around. Don’t know his history so...? You know I’ll keep you posted!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*My money is on the serama rooster as I doubt the big girls will be kicking his butt for long; if at all.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, he's cohabbing with some girls now?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Yep, I’m with you there Dan! I just know it’ll take at least someone who can hold their own against him first. They’re the best bet and they seem the most interested in him. 
And, their pen has no rooster now. So it could work. 

No cohabitation just yet. He is relegated to his crate for at least a couple days, as much as I’m sure he hates it- it’s necessary at the moment to be able to work with him at all and allow him to observe the other chickens and our interactions with them. Playing by ear a bit here and also giving everyone some time. I conceded to him being placed adjacent to their run but not within reach of each other yet.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Any time a new rooster is put in with hens there will be fighting until the rooster dominants then all should be well. *


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Thanks Dan- I’ll try to be ready to ignore it. It’s hard to watch and listen to sometimes when they’re settling their disputes and hierarchy stuff- it sure sounds like someone is getting a wing ripped off... but they’re just being chased. No contact, but they’re still crying wolf!! 
Here is a better and up close shot of each side of him for closer inspection... to my untrained eye I am really surprised they didn’t try to sell him on.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*He is a really nice serama; very good. Some people just don't want to bother. It's like they don't want the rooster so no one else will either. I can assure you that to buy that quality you'd be paying quite a bit. Only his wings are off vertical a bit, otherwise he looks great. You ever decide you don't want him...*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Dan, I honestly thought of you. His wings are actually slightly more vertical when he’s in true strut. I just haven’t caught that on camera yet. I really thought he was nice too; I usually don’t like them when they’re quite that upright, but I know that is simply preference. Anyway- I feel like he is well proportioned and when he is standing at attention he is something to behold, according to Serama standards (of what exist) and my own. 
We like him an awful lot, in theory, and we hope he will fit right in..... but if he doesn’t I know who to call! 

And yes, everyone loves the tiny birds when they’re tiny, and when they’re pullets. More than one rooster, and many won’t even try, or even just the one is too much sometimes. The roosters can take a bit more work to keep tame as they grow, some of them, but it’s not that hard when you care for them. Usually. And to me it’s 110% worth it. I love my boys. They’re fun.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

People miss out on so much if they can't have roosters in their flock. Most of the time they are pure entertainment.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Dan, I honestly thought of you. His wings are actually slightly more vertical when he’s in true strut. I just haven’t caught that on camera yet. I really thought he was* nice* too; I usually don’t like them when they’re quite that upright, but I know that is simply preference. Anyway- I feel like he is well proportioned and when he is standing at attention he is something to behold, according to Serama standards (of what exist) and my own.
> We like him an awful lot, in theory, and we hope he will fit right in..... but if he doesn’t I know who to call!
> 
> And yes, everyone loves the tiny birds when they’re tiny, and when they’re pullets. More than one rooster, and many won’t even try, or even just the one is too much sometimes. The roosters can take a bit more work to keep tame as they grow, some of them, but it’s not that hard when you care for them. Usually. And to me it’s 110% worth it. I love my boys. They’re fun.


He is well beyond nice; somewhere between beautiful and fantastic. He would make a wonderful breeder. You will find the cockerel from me will stay tame as he is now when he gets older. If you have time could you weigh the new roo and post it?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

danathome said:


> He is well beyond nice; somewhere between beautiful and fantastic. He would make a wonderful breeder. You will find the cockerel from me will stay tame as he is now when he gets older. If you have time could you weigh the new roo and post it?


You bet! He was a good find for sure. Poor fella has been through a lot. 
We sure will- I’ll have hubbs help me with that this evening, we were going to try to work with him a little more. His big strong hands have an easier time trapping those flapping wings down than mine. Although once he is caught he is docile as anything. Doesn’t try to nip at us or anything despite all he’s gone through, so he’s almost definitely been handled before, but has been chased far too much in between. He’s settling down too- he likes the pullets and the large hens. And the DUccle. Ok all the ladies. Of course. But really the pullets he has been beside, and I heard him cooing to them at bedtime last night. So I think he will do just fine- but. If he does come around alright and wouldn’t be a nightmare, perhaps he can come spend a summer with your breeding program in the future. We shall see, but you know I’m open and flexible.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> You bet! He was a good find for sure. Poor fella has been through a lot.
> We sure will- I’ll have hubbs help me with that this evening, we were going to try to work with him a little more. His big strong hands have an easier time trapping those flapping wings down than mine. Although once he is caught he is docile as anything. Doesn’t try to nip at us or anything despite all he’s gone through, so he’s almost definitely been handled before, but has been chased far too much in between. He’s settling down too- he likes the pullets and the large hens. And the DUccle. Ok all the ladies. Of course. But really the pullets he has been beside, and I heard him cooing to them at bedtime last night. So I think he will do just fine- but. If he does come around alright and wouldn’t be a nightmare, perhaps he can come spend a summer with your breeding program in the future. We shall see, but you know I’m open and flexible.


*When you work with him have Hensley with you; a calming influence. I wish my serama roo had a back like yours.*


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Love those pics!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Love those pics!


Why thank you! He’s a tricky one!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

In time he'll be posing for his pics.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

[mention]danathome [/mention] 
It was dark by the time we had a chance to try this evening, so we left him roosted. 
However, hubbs is good at guessing weights thanks to his job experiences, guessed him at 1.5 lbs or just under. I then asked if he weighed more or less than Chip, and he said almost the same but slightly less. Chip weighs exactly a pound and a half, and he didn’t know that before I asked so twice almost confirmed, it’s a pretty close guess for sure! Hth


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> [mention]danathome [/mention]
> It was dark by the time we had a chance to try this evening, so we left him roosted.
> However, hubbs is good at guessing weights thanks to his job experiences, guessed him at 1.5 lbs or just under. I then asked if he weighed more or less than Chip, and he said almost the same but slightly less. Chip weighs exactly a pound and a half, and he didn’t know that before I asked so twice almost confirmed, it’s a pretty close guess for sure! Hth


*That would put him at 24 ounces; that would make him off the serama size chart. Class C goes up to 21.16 ounces.
My very first serama were that size and it has taken years to breed them down in size. He is still a fantastic bird as he has a very good stance, shape, and feathering. Still, when you get the chance to use a scale... Curiosity.*


----------

